# Craigslist Junk that is Worth Gold



## Bean_counter

I guess I'm one if he very few people that rarely if ever find a good deal on Craigslist. What I end up finding is a bunch morons who think their junk is worth gold. It really drives me bananas so I thought I'd start a thread where you can post Craigslist links of people selling their junk for gold. I think we could get some good laughs at sme of these morons. I'll start

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4910209396.html

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ha!


----------



## Bean_counter

JR Custom Calls said:


> http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4910209396.html


At least they could've put together


----------



## Schroedc

Definitely a few chuckles on craigslist. Just remember, as stuff sells or the posts expire we will end up with a thread of broken links. Iwas going to post one I saw earlier today but it was already gone. A one gallon pail of rusty bolts and nuts, nothing special, just shoveling out the work bench I'd guess for 50.00


----------



## Kevin

Y'all need to take screenshots because all the links are going to become obsolete at some point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

There's just something about this one that seems sketchy...

http://lexington.craigslist.org/for/4864509257.html

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Kevin said:


> Y'all need to take screenshots because all the links are going to become obsolete at some point.
> 
> View attachment 74385



For being in Richland Hills that's cheap lol! I agree we need to do screenshots


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Y'all need to take screenshots because all the links are going to become obsolete at some point.
> 
> View attachment 74385



Did you buy this Kevin?


----------



## manbuckwal

He must of watched Filthy Riches burl hunter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

I responded to an ad a few days ago for a pile of rough cut walnut and hard maple that a guy was needing to sell by the end of the month. When he finally got back to me, he said that he had found some smooth boards in the pile and wanted more for them. Maybe you should check out your items and get some pics before making a listing instead of pulling some bait and switch crap... It was a pretty good pile - it would've been a score (even just buying the rough cut stuff after his reply would've been a score) - but I would rather deal with people with integrity...

When I bought my lathe, after a couple short e-mails from me, the seller deleted the listing. He had a few people call him after he got my first e-mail and had agreed to hold it for me for a few days. Deleted the listing so people would stop calling him. He was a man of his word and held it for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I think it's not that much different than many aspects of life. You have some less than honest people out there who will try to screw you and they always seem to get the attention, unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray

Few years back I responded to a clist ad for a late 80s f150. Met the guy, test drove it, negotiated from his asking price of 1800 to 1500, shook on it. Later that night he calls me back and said his wife won't let him sell it for less that 1650? I explained to him that a handshake used to mean something , then hung up on him. 

I'm young, and still believe in integrity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I called a guy about a grizzly bandsaw on cl, it was late and raining and said I could come to look at it the next day, he said that was fine. Well I drive the 30 minutes the next day, he wasn't there when i got there but waited for 10 minutes and he showed up. Said he sold it earlier, wanted to let him know how I felt about wasting my time like that but didn't because it wouldn't have been nice, simple call and I wouldn't have been upset or anything. 

Looked for a post on there that's gone now, guy had a small stack of wood with pieces like a foot or 2 long, probably not 10 bf and wanted $200


----------



## Kevin

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I called a guy about a grizzly bandsaw on cl, it was late and raining and said I could come to look at it the next day, he said that was fine. Well I drive the 30 minutes the next day, he wasn't there when i got there but waited for 10 minutes and he showed up. Said he sold it earlier, wanted to let him know how I felt about wasting my time like that but didn't because it wouldn't have been nice, simple call and I wouldn't have been upset or anything.
> 
> Looked for a post on there that's gone now, guy had a small stack of wood with pieces like a foot or 2 long, probably not 10 bf and wanted $200



I wonder if it wouldn't be a good idea next time we answer some of these CL ads, we happen to take along a handful of caltrops. That way if we end up getting screwed, we could spread a little love behind their tires as they walking back inside their house sporting that smirk on their face because they think they stuck it to us . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

One guy posted a ryobi table saw for $350, i emailed him the link to a new one for $150, hope no one was dumb enough to buy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Never dealt with craigslist but have seen some funny ads, that's the problem with the internets, opens up plenty of opportunity for d-bags to screw over the masses, I've just recently been on the receiving end of a $290 screw job, must be nice to have no conscious.

Here is one from funny craigslist ads:

Wife says its gotta go. 7 1/4 blade. Runs great. The good: Pretty much stops at nothing when cutting. The bad: safety guard malfunctions randomly. Probably easy repair.
<>

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> Never dealt with craigslist but have seen some funny ads, that's the problem with the internets, opens up plenty of opportunity for d-bags to screw over the masses, I've just recently been on the receiving end of a $290 screw job, must be nice to have no conscious.
> 
> Here is one from funny craigslist ads:
> 
> Wife says its gotta go. 7 1/4 blade. Runs great. The good: Pretty much stops at nothing when cutting. The bad: safety guard malfunctions randomly. Probably easy repair.
> <>




When I first saw the pic I thought you had an accident ............. Glad that wasnt the case !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Final Strut

Found some Bel Saw gold this morning. If this planer is really worth 1200 I just got a whole lot more motivated about buying the $150 parts list for the one I have in storage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah it's a good vice but damn . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

For that price I want the bench to bolt it to and a bunch of tools to do stuff once the part is clamped in the vice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bean_counter

@Kevin we made need a "loco" icon for some of these. That vice wowzers

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> View attachment 74820


Joe, I see these lathes on there pretty often, and typically WAYYYYYY overpriced. I think my wife could twist the ways on that without much effort...and she surely ain't a big ol'girl or anything like that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> View attachment 74820



Haha. Pretty positive that is this lathe which is $290 brand new. What a knob.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Final Strut said:


> Haha. Pretty positive that is this lathe which is $290 brand new. What a knob.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


No... it's worse... 

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-x-40-inch-lathe-with-7-inch-sander-67690.html


----------



## SENC

Yes, but its been broken in and has experience. That has to be worth something,

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I should take mine, paint it white and put a jet 1236 label on it and sell it for $4-500 haha, I see those on cl a lot, and they're the same exact lathe for at least twice the price because of the name on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@Mike1950 you near this ? He has it listed as Black Walnut, the trunk says otherwise, possibly english? 

http://medford.craigslist.org/fuo/4946870562.html


----------



## Kevin

If that's black walnut I'd go for my wallet so fast I'd rip my pocket off.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks, @manbuckwal But No I am not close- about 500 miles. I hate buying green also. looks like a good deal though. about the same size as the one they want 10k for in your area and it is still in the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

How do you do screen capture? need some computer 101...


----------



## Kevin

Barry what are you using a phone or puter?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

barry richardson said:


> How do you do screen capture? need some computer 101...



There's a button near the top right of your keyboard that says "print screen" or screen shot I believe, push it, bring up paint and hit the "paste" then save it. At least that's how I do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> There's a button near the top right of your keyboard that says "print screen" or screen shot I believe, push it, bring up paint and hit the "paste" then save it. At least that's how I do it.



i never saw that one- I will have to try it.


----------



## Kevin

Mike I have posted this before I thought you were one of the thread posters. You don't have a memory as good as mine do you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> If that's black walnut I'd go for my wallet so fast I'd rip my pocket off.



My first guess would b that it's Claro.

If it was within 100 miles from me I would be after it .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Barry what are you using a phone or puter?


Thanks Kevin, I'm using desk top, I think I knew about that button at one time, but....... what was I saying?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Barry after you press that button all you need to do is right click your mouse when in your image editor and select paste, or (this is the way I usually do it) just hold down the Ctrl key then press the letter "v" .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Kevin said:


> Barry after you press that button all you need to do is right click your mouse when in your image editor and select paste, or (this is the way I usually do it) just hold down the Ctrl key then press the letter "v" .


Will MS Paint work for this @Kevin ?


----------



## Kevin

Absolutely. It's what I use when on the PC in the house. I didn't like some of the earlier versions of paint but the house PC is using Win 7 with paint version . . . well let me do a screen shot and just show you which version lol:



 

On my shop laptop using Vista Home Premium that version of paint sux eggs I don't use it all, I use a program called Selteco photo lab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I think I posted before... But the snipping tool takes less steps. Just open, select what you want to capture, then save it. Of course, you can't edit stuff, but for this purpose, there's no need. And you don't have to capture the whole screen


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think I posted before... But the snipping tool takes less steps.



You and I had this conversation before, and evidently you didn't read the part where I pointed out the snipping tool does not take less steps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I do like the tool but I would use it the opposite as you. IMO it works best FOR cropping and cropping is almost always needed IMO.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Open tool, capture, save. 3 steps.

Your way: print screen, open paint, paste, save. 4 steps.


3 is less than 4


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Open tool, capture, save. 3 steps.
> 
> Your way: print screen, open paint, paste, save. 4 steps.
> 
> 
> 3 is less than 4



You really aren't so stubborn to carry your flawed argument to its unwinnable conclusion surely . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

On my computer paint is never closed. I use it constantly for selling my wood via email. Constantly. So that step is not "in the picture". This means 3 steps. 3 is 3. No more. No less. _"Five! . . . is right out!."_ 

But the snipping tool is a one trick pony. Paint is a bucket full of features. I'm not saying it's of no use because it's downright handy when I can remember to use it, but 95% of my needs call for paint. Just prefeence nothing wrong with either program but to argue snip is "better" or less steps is not really a valid argument.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have The snipping tool open on my computer all the time... So 2 < 3. Boom


Don't get me started on Mac. It's a two step process without opening a program lol


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I have The snipping tool open on my computer all the time... So 2 < 3. Boom



Copycat. 

Can you really keep it open all the time? After I use it it always closes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I use photoshop, always open. And count not to three nor till five.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Sorry Colin you know I can't resist . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Copycat.
> 
> Can you really keep it open all the time? After I use it it always closes.


I don't think so lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I knew it! Man I never gonna try to arm wrestle you I think you'd beat me even if you're arm was broke as stubborn as you are lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I wouldn't arm wrestle you buddy. I wouldn't want to risk hurting you and putting a hold on FBE for everyone else

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I wouldn't arm wrestle you buddy. I wouldn't want to risk hurting you and putting a hold on FBE for everyone else

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

I need to go up on my Mesquite prices

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/mat/4953076487.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I prefer screenshots, too. Just never liked the idea of snipping or being snipped. Nope, not for me. Maybe ok for KY eunuchs, but not for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

SENC said:


> I prefer screenshots, too. Just never liked the idea of snipping or being snipped. Nope, not for me. Maybe ok for KY eunuchs, but not for me.


I have 3 kids... the thought has crossed my mind. Then, I came back to reality and decided there were better options out there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

It would he worth it if he threw in the pine.. It's getting pretty rare. 




Tony said:


> I need to go up on my Mesquite prices
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/mat/4953076487.html

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## frankp

for those not using Windows 7 or 8: control, alt, prnt screen all at the same time will capture only the highlighted window, rather than the whole screen.

On a mac with OS X 10.4 or later it's just alt, shift, 3 for the whole window, (I think alt, 3 for the whole screen) or alt, shift, 4 to select an area. No need to open anything else, it saves the screen cap directly to your desktop. 1 step, not 2. OS X for the win :)

As for CL "deals" pretty much any table saw is listed way above value around here and hand tools are either "free" or ridiculously overpriced. I have gotten some pretty sweet deals, though. I'm a discriminating CL shopper, though. I pass up an awful lot of things just because of bad spelling.


----------



## Bean_counter

lol a $3 harbor freight clamp for guess how much lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> lol a $3 harbor freight clamp for guess how much lmao
> 
> View attachment 75833



C'mon Mike, don't be such a tightwad, you save the tax!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> C'mon Mike, don't be such a tightwad, you save the tax!


That corrosion is free lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Off him $2.50 and see if he bites.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

This seems like a good deal - http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4965502648.html


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I was about to post that one haha, would be a nice bench to have, maybe if you sand it down maybe it's made of amyobna burl to give it the high price haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I wouldn't pay that much for it.


----------



## Schroedc

But, But, It has Experience!!! It's already through the break in period!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey if was truly an "antique" from back in the colonial period it would be a steal. But its its just a old work bench. I guess you could argue that its "vintage" but heck im vintage too. :-)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

stanley 14" plane good condition.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> stanley 14" plane good condition.
> 
> View attachment 75927



But how much was it? I do like the streamlined handle for faster planing!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I don't know if this is a good deal or not... it appears to be missing part of the table, but that may just be because the fence is off and it's not apparent that it doesn't have anything there.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

@Kevin this was weird... I copied the link, 'snipped' the screenshot, then came here to post. I had intended to paste the link, then upload, but when I ctrl+v'd, it automatically uploaded the pic. 

So, if this works for everyone, I still win! lol


----------



## Kevin

If you copy an image elsewhere then ctrl+v - it does paste the image by virtue of the link. It's not uploaded to our server so once the CL ad is taken down the image will disappear.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Hmm... When I did the screen capture via 'snipping tool', it overrode the link I had copied... then when I pasted, it pasted the image, flashed the loading bar in the top right, then showed an upload at the bottom of the post. Give it a try when you have a few extra minutes. 

BTW, any thoughts on whether that TS is a good deal?


----------



## JR Custom Calls



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

JR Custom Calls said:


> View attachment 76402



If the trailer is included it would be a decent deal. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Welp

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Bean_counter said:


> WelpView attachment 77015


I wonder if he meant that the trailer is included for that price?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Maybe he forgot the decimal point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I wonder if he meant that the trailer is included for that price?



It would take the beams and 10 trailers to get to that price.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ClintW

What you think of these? The 1 HP and 1.5 HP their asking $60.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/4984357765.html


----------



## Kevin

I would pass. None of the motors are described as pink.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I would pass. None of the motors are described as pink.



I don't understand, what does that mean? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Sometimes I explore another part of WB that I haven't clicked on yet. That usually results in the loss of a good solid hour. Yep... that's what happened today when I took a wrong turn and ended up here!

I love the CL posts... I see junk for gold all of the time! It's a free market, and you can ask whatever price you want for whatever you are selling, but sometimes I just scratch my head!??! I love all of the posts for "Free ____ tree! You cut it down, haul it off, and it is yours!" I want to reply, "Free dirt, just dig out this trench that I need dug in the back yard. Provide references."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo

"Free hair clog... just pull it out of my drain and it is yours FOR FREE!!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## El Guapo

"Free shop cleaning experience... just come over with a broom!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> "Free shop cleaning experience... just come over with a broom!"



My ad would suggest bringing a shovel, sad to say..... Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

@El Guapo you're killing me man, love the trench one the best lmbo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo

Tony said:


> My ad would suggest bringing a shovel, sad to say..... Tony


If you have that much mesquite in your way that you need a shovel to move it, I'll gladly make the trip from Houston to help out a friend!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I know it's a couple links... but screenshots would be too much trouble haha. Just wanted everyone else to drool as much as I have. I think the price is a bit high on some of it, but there are a couple good deals in there. 

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4992290452.html
http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/4992390071.html


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> If you have that much mesquite in your way that you need a shovel to move it, I'll gladly make the trip from Houston to help out a friend!



You're welcome to all the Mesquite you want Andrew, bring a shovel and plastic bags, it's in VERY small form

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

If it's anything like @Kevin 's sawdust, I'll be right over!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> If it's anything like @Kevin 's sawdust, I'll be right over!



I don't know about that, what Kevin considers trash I don't think I can afford! If you came down with a bunch of glue you could make some pretty particle board!


----------



## rob3232

Out of my price range....


----------



## Kevin

You can thank the "reality" shows for that. Same with American Pickers. They destroyed picking for the average real Joe picker.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rob3232

Funny ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin




----------



## daugher12




----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's one. $2,000 bwhaa haa haa!
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/5051609678.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

If it belonged to Frank Lloyd Wright maybe so. But since it didn't I'd say it is about $1900 too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Here's one. $2,000 bwhaa haa haa!
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/5051609678.html




Heck, you could buy a whole city block in Detroit for 2k right now! Somebody's lost their cork! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## frankp

Oh, come on, guys. You have to look underneath that rough exterior and see the POTENTIAL! This thing is pure gold after you put a few hundred more dollars into new wood and some time to "clean 'er up".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I wish I was a craigslist admin so I could delete all the stupid crap I see on there, and hope to save some poor sap from buying it


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yea right, their dry, won't shrink, and have no bugs after being dead for what over 2 years, LOL.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

The $350 price is per piece.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Highly valuable ash lumber.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/5972858235.html

Can't figure out this evaluation. .... Tony


----------



## ripjack13

Maybe he's selling a bunch of em....


----------



## Tony

There better be a few hundred of them for that kind of money!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

20 of them, Heck, that's only 90.00 each! I have 30 or so of them, time to get rich

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

This got way out of hand on Ebay....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> This got way out of hand on Ebay....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Sargent-amp-Co-No-62-Plane-T289-/232236029526?nma=true&si=EXCz9A7u1lnk54kA0akCymbOHmo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Wow! Be sure to post some pics when it gets there Colin!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Wow! Be sure to post some pics when it gets there Colin!!!!



Not me. for 7,000 that router plane would have to come with a shop helper I could keep chained up in the basement to run it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That has got to be an error.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually no... If you look at the bids, the last 4 bids were all by different bidders. 3rd one down the list was still sorta in line for antique tools, maybe a little high, but people have been known to get a little stupid bidding occasionally, and it's in good shape, so yeah I can see that one. But that's where the defecation apparently contacted the rotary mechanism.

The third from the last bidder was hell bent on keeping the bid, because it jumped from his $70.70 bid to $6,970 on the next to last bid. Meaning the third guy down the line put in a really stupid, "I am gonna keep this" maximum bid. Possibly in error!

And, then the next to last guy, was apparently on hallucinogenic drugs and developed an attitude when he tried to outbid him, because I cannot imagine two people being stupid enough to put a maximum bid of nearly $7,000 on that item. But proving beyond all shadow of a doubt that the world is full of idiots... The winner came along and outbid the guy at $6,970. 

You have to wonder if the seller still charged them shipping???

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

Looking at the time stamps, with it being so close to the end and the bids being close together, I wonder if what happened is they were manually bidding at the end trying to nab it and it refreshed the bid amount. Perhaps he was typing in a number and then the bid went up, so he went to up his bid and, in the heat of the moment and trying to maintain speed, forgot to delete a couple already typed in numbers and bid a really high bid. Then the winner came along, having been watching previously and, it being literally the last second, told it to simply bid $5 more than the previous bid without realizing what happened until all was said and done.

Or it was a couple guys off their rocker.


----------



## rocky1

Multiple Minnesootians at an auction sale, things like that has been known to happen, you just don't see it often on E-Bay!!


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Looking at the time stamps, with it being so close to the end and the bids being close together, I wonder if what happened is they were manually bidding at the end trying to nab it and it refreshed the bid amount. Perhaps he was typing in a number and then the bid went up, so he went to up his bid and, in the heat of the moment and trying to maintain speed, forgot to delete a couple already typed in numbers and bid a really high bid. Then the winner came along, having been watching previously and, it being literally the last second, told it to simply bid $5 more than the previous bid without realizing what happened until all was said and done.
> 
> Or it was a couple guys off their rocker.




There is a reason I don't use sniping software, when playing on auction sites!!


----------

